# Hid warning!!!!!



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

DO NOT buy from this site...HIDXenonHeadlights.com 

I paid $270 bucks for the 5k highs, lows, and fog lights. There shipping took forever, the parts don't have a brand name anywhere on them. My stock high beams put out more light than the HID highs do. The ballast's are huge, It felt like I was trying to hide six old school VCR's under the hood of my car. The items and the packaging that I received look nothing like the picture on the website. My buddy bought the same three sets from a different company off of e-bay for his G8 for $90 bucks total. I have tried contacting them multiple times with no luck. So I emailed them, told them what I thought of there crappy company and informed them that I was going to get on all of the forums and let everyone know not to waste your money on there over priced generic $hit.........I’m done venting time for a drink.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd like to add to the warning with...

Don't put HIDs in a non HID car anyway - it's stupid.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you paid by Credit Card, that's your ace in the hole. If you didn't, then the "jokes" on you.

Many of us have advocated on there for quite some time the risks of NOT using a credit card. Never pay the CC bill until the item is in hand. Hard expensive lesson to learn here.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Pretty much any set of HIDs that isn't an OEM set from another car will have the same quality. On eBay, sets start at about $30, however these same sets are also sold rebranded at over $100 to try and create the illusion that they are higher quality. These sets are hit and miss, I had to order 2 sets to get all the working parts I needed to get my low beams setup. But IMO they look great and put out more light than the original bulbs. I wouldn't do the highs, but I will probably do the fogs next month. So in short, if it's not OEM, then don't pay more than $30 for them, and expect a high probability of either exchanging broken parts, or getting another set. Usually the problem is in the ballasts, some flicker bad (my Xentec kit did that), some die right away, some don't consistently fire etc.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys lesson learned. Ima retard should of spent the extra a got the drilled and slooted rotors instead.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Haven't had problems with the HID's I got for the G8 and I paid less than $100 for the lows and fogs. Not from Ebay.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Haven't had problems with the HID's I got for the G8 and I paid less than $100 for the lows and fogs. Not from Ebay.


What kind do you have? DDM?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

X-Ravin said:


> What kind do you have? DDM?


Yes, from DDM Tuning, couldn't think of the name the time of posting.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Yes, from DDM Tuning, couldn't think of the name the time of posting.


Cool, I've heard a lot of good things about them, my next HID purchase will probably be through them.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I got mine from DDM. I love them and they were super easy to install. it took me about an hour. it was convienent for me because they are in San diego and i actually got to talk to someone about them.


----------



## InfiniteReality (Sep 29, 2010)

Wouldn't recommend DDM if my life depended on it. I've spent 6+ hours with my low beams and testing them, swapping ballast, bulbs, already 2 sets of bad bulbs plus they CHARGE you for advanaced replacement for crappy prodcuts.....PLUS a deposit. Total BS if it's their faulty product. 

On the other hand my fogs work perfect since day one. I should have listened to people on forums before going with DDM, regreating it bigtime now. I ordered Oct 3rd and my issues hasn't been resolved but hopefuly will by the weekend.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I got all mine from ebay, $30 shipped, Never had any problems...Lucky I guess...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

InfiniteReality said:


> Wouldn't recommend DDM if my life depended on it. I've spent 6+ hours with my low beams and testing them, swapping ballast, bulbs, already 2 sets of bad bulbs plus they CHARGE you for advanaced replacement for crappy prodcuts.....PLUS a deposit. Total BS if it's their faulty product.
> 
> On the other hand my fogs work perfect since day one. I should have listened to people on forums before going with DDM, regreating it bigtime now. I ordered Oct 3rd and my issues hasn't been resolved but hopefuly will by the weekend.


I had ballast replaced at no charge, lifetime warranty. Come to find out one side of the car was reversed polarized. You are the only person I've heard something bad about DDM.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

GM4life said:


> I had ballast replaced at no charge, lifetime warranty. Come to find out one side of the car was reversed polarized. You are the only person I've heard something bad about DDM.


Out of 3 kits, DDMs were the only ones that worked straight out of the box. No bad starts and no flicker. Still $35 for HIDs so buyer be ready...


----------



## InfiniteReality (Sep 29, 2010)

My 2nd time with DDM. Fist kit for busa worked perfect, my fogs worked perfect. My lows have been a major pain in my ass for over 6 weeks. 2 sets of bad bulbs thus far, waiting on 3rd set. I have faith it'll work this time.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

X-Ravin said:


> Out of 3 kits, DDMs were the only ones that worked straight out of the box. No bad starts and no flicker. Still $35 for HIDs so buyer be ready...


Nothing was wrong with the kit I was just unaware that one side was reversed polorized until I got the second kit in and it didn't work on the same side. Ole voltmeter solved the problem for me.


----------



## InfiniteReality (Sep 29, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Nothing was wrong with the kit I was just unaware that one side was reversed polorized until I got the second kit in and it didn't work on the same side. Ole voltmeter solved the problem for me.


I'd assume you didn't use a relay since it would power the ballast on both sides the same for sure. I'm not sure I follow only one side being reversed polarized....I haven't looked, but I'd bet in stock trim, a relay for the low beam would power both low beams identically and fed from same power source.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Nothing was wrong with the kit I was just unaware that one side was reversed polorized until I got the second kit in and it didn't work on the same side. Ole voltmeter solved the problem for me.


Ah I think I misqouted there, that wasn't pointed at you. I was just mentioning that I'm loving my DDM kit.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

InfiniteReality said:


> I'd assume you didn't use a relay since it would power the ballast on both sides the same for sure. I'm not sure I follow only one side being reversed polarized....I haven't looked, but I'd bet in stock trim, a relay for the low beam would power both low beams identically and fed from same power source.


Its PNP no need to add an extra relay when the car has it allready. This was for my wifes G8 not the GTO. I can't remember what the wiring schamtic looks like for the G8, it don't really matter as the problem is solved by reversing the wires on the ballast.


----------



## InfiniteReality (Sep 29, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Its PNP no need to add an extra relay when the car has it allready. This was for my wifes G8 not the GTO. I can't remember what the wiring schamtic looks like for the G8, it don't really matter as the problem is solved by reversing the wires on the ballast.


I believe most cars use a relay for low and fogs (guessing highs as well), but an external relay is still necessary in some cases due to the the size of the wire that goes to the headlight being too small to ignite the ballast. I know on my brothers 06 Sierra, he tried to just do the plug/play with 55w and they wouldn't ignite. I made a relay harness and all has been good ever since. Personally I have always used external relays, no matter....never had an issue until my low beams...granted I this time I actually bought a relay harness...from DDM. I think that could have been the the issue with mine, I'll find out when I try this 3rd set of bulbs.


----------

